# Nocturnal IBS attacks



## pegesu (Sep 3, 2012)

I was diagnosed with IBS a year ago and was put on an anti-spasmodic (Bentyl) to take 3 times a day. I've read some of the other threads to see if anyone else suffers from nocturnal IBS attacks but haven't found anyone. I can be fine for days, weeks, on end then in the middle of the night I'm stricken. I get nauseous, head pounds, abdominal cramping, sweats, diarrhea, and oddly, sniffley like hay fever. I get no sleep. When I get up in the morning its as if nothing ever happened but I'm exhausted for days following. Anyone have a clue why night time attacks only? would it be dinner affecting me or an earlier meal in the day. My diet consists mainly fruits and vegetables...no red meats. It is indeed very frustrating would help if I could just understand why the night attacks. I do have a gastro dr. Any insight or tips would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know we have had people complain of nighttime symptoms.It tends to be less common in IBS than is some other GI illnesses (particularly GERD that typically gets worse when you lay down) but it is more common to have night symptoms when you have IBS than when you have no GI illness.Now watery diarrhea predominately at night especially if several nights in a row can be a sign of microscopic colitis, but usually that isn't just one night than good for awhile.Migraines can cause GI symptoms especially nausea but also diarrhea, and the pounding headache sounds more like that than an IBS symptom. There are people who mostly get migraines during sleep (nocturnal migraines).


----------



## pegesu (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Kathleen. I have been tested for colitis and Celiac's via blood tests and they were negative. My GI says there are other tests available but suggested I try the antispasmodics as that is less-invasive. I just don't know what else to try.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It may be worth talking to your Primary Care person if these could be more headache thing than a GI thing,What you treat Migraines with are not the same things as the GI drugs. Even if the GI upset is more bothersome to you, I think the pounding headache thing may be a path worth going down.If you won't, or can't, see a doctor for the headaches see if CoQ http://www.ehow.com/way_5522115_much-coq-should-taken-migraine.html helps in reducing the frequency of these attacks as that might be a clue.


----------



## pegesu (Sep 3, 2012)

Kathleen M. said:


> It may be worth talking to your Primary Care person if these could be more headache thing than a GI thing,What you treat Migraines with are not the same things as the GI drugs. Even if the GI upset is more bothersome to you, I think the pounding headache thing may be a path worth going down.If you won't, or can't, see a doctor for the headaches see if CoQ http://www.ehow.com/way_5522115_much-coq-should-taken-migraine.html helps in reducing the frequency of these attacks as that might be a clue.


Thank you...I actually see a physician tomorrow and will get their input. I never even thought it could be migraine AND digestive disorder. I do have a lot going on medically. I'm type 2 diabetic and recently diagnosed with RA. It's just so bizarre having all these health issues. I'm not over-weight, eat well and healthy, and am very active. I'm the one least likely to have any of these issues...one of my physicians calls me an "enigma". I didn't really understand what that was...but I do now.  Thanks for the link...


----------



## Gem P (Aug 24, 2012)

i dont often wake during the night but can often have an attack just before going to bed which right annoys me as im usually so tired and want to sleep down but cant lay down because my tummy is so tight and in pain and i feel too sick! I use to wake up as if nothing happened either or maybe just slightly sore.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I used to have this before i was diagnosed with colitis and it took even a couple of colonoscopies to actual find it too.A blood test is not particularly reliable so i would suggest you ask for a colonoscopy to make certain.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

This has been exactly like me for the last couple months..ok for a while(which gives me false hope that i am better, then get depressed when ibs hits again)then out of the blue in the afternoon or in the middle of the night nausea, cramps, bad diarreha for hrs on end....then extreme tiredness for few days..even feel like i have a fever but do not..after the cycle starts allover again...this is getting to be old hat so sick of it!!!i exist on imodium and loperamide why the break through????


----------



## Kaz101 (Sep 10, 2012)

pegesu said:


> I was diagnosed with IBS a year ago and was put on an anti-spasmodic (Bentyl) to take 3 times a day. I've read some of the other threads to see if anyone else suffers from nocturnal IBS attacks but haven't found anyone. I can be fine for days, weeks, on end then in the middle of the night I'm stricken. I get nauseous, head pounds, abdominal cramping, sweats, diarrhea, and oddly, sniffley like hay fever. I get no sleep. When I get up in the morning its as if nothing ever happened but I'm exhausted for days following. Anyone have a clue why night time attacks only? would it be dinner affecting me or an earlier meal in the day. My diet consists mainly fruits and vegetables...no red meats. It is indeed very frustrating would help if I could just understand why the night attacks. I do have a gastro dr. Any insight or tips would be gratefully appreciated.


I have been having nocturnal attacks for years. Stress related. Funnily enough, usually occurs exactly 5 days after a big stress attack. Agony. I have to get up and shower for the heat. Pain radiates to lower back. Sometimes so painful I vomit. Iand i have a really strong stomach! I have had these attacks since I was 17 years old. Getting used to it now! Try to keep moving, or rock. Or meditate through pain. I get really hot also. Not too bad in the middle of winter! No medications have ever helped, until I was prescribed an antidepressant! Was shocked that this cancelled the pain! Worked for three years, but doesnt work quite as effectively now. Doctor told me that antidepressants often help ib pain. My immediate reaction was anger that he felt pain was psychosomatic. But something in them works as a muscle relaxant for me. Thinking of you, Kaz


----------



## pegesu (Sep 3, 2012)

knothappy said:


> This has been exactly like me for the last couple months..ok for a while(which gives me false hope that i am better, then get depressed when ibs hits again)then out of the blue in the afternoon or in the middle of the night nausea, cramps, bad diarreha for hrs on end....then extreme tiredness for few days..even feel like i have a fever but do not..after the cycle starts allover again...this is getting to be old hat so sick of it!!!i exist on imodium and loperamide why the break through????


Thank you for the reply and that does indeed sound exactly what I suffer with....so odd that I can be fine (and think I'm cured) for weeks at a time and then wham-o! it's back. I've tried to log my foods to see if there's a trigger and there's nothing I eat or drink is out of the ordinary the day of. I'm sorry for your misery and hope we both can get it figured out.


----------



## pegesu (Sep 3, 2012)

Kaz101 said:


> I have been having nocturnal attacks for years. Stress related. Funnily enough, usually occurs exactly 5 days after a big stress attack. Agony. I have to get up and shower for the heat. Pain radiates to lower back. Sometimes so painful I vomit. Iand i have a really strong stomach! I have had these attacks since I was 17 years old. Getting used to it now! Try to keep moving, or rock. Or meditate through pain. I get really hot also. Not too bad in the middle of winter! No medications have ever helped, until I was prescribed an antidepressant! Was shocked that this cancelled the pain! Worked for three years, but doesnt work quite as effectively now. Doctor told me that antidepressants often help ib pain. My immediate reaction was anger that he felt pain was psychosomatic. But something in them works as a muscle relaxant for me. Thinking of you, Kaz


 Thank you Kaz for the reply. Stress has not been suggested as a trigger for me...worth exploring though. I am a year and a half post 3 surgeries and a job loss. I do take a Gastroenterologist prescribed anti-spasmodic medication and I don't believe it's helping. I appreciate your input and will suggest that theory to my physician. I also will try heat, never thought of that. I'm glad you have a solution for your attacks, gives me hope.


----------



## Kaz101 (Sep 10, 2012)

pegesu said:


> Thank you for the reply and that does indeed sound exactly what I suffer with....so odd that I can be fine (and think I'm cured) for weeks at a time and then wham-o! it's back. I've tried to log my foods to see if there's a trigger and there's nothing I eat or drink is out of the ordinary the day of. I'm sorry for your misery and hope we both can get it figured out.


Hormones too affect me and others. Are you worse prior to a period?


----------



## pegesu (Sep 3, 2012)

Kaz101 said:


> Hormones too affect me and others. Are you worse prior to a period?


 Beyond periods...not only age wise but surgically. But good thought on hormones, another avenue to visit.


----------



## Sparkly (Jun 14, 2012)

I get attacks at night sometimes. I don't have a solution, just wanted to let you know you are not alone.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I've been woken up with horrible cramping that has me doubled over in pain. Ill have diarrhea and nausea too. It very rarely happens but when it does its awful. Wish I had an answer but like the other posters ..at least you aren't alone.


----------



## Maudlin (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm just in the middle of one right now. I wake up feeling nauseous and gaseous. I also get a little a bit of reflux. It's really frightening to me because I have a fear of vomiting. Sometimes, during such attacks, I think that I'm having gastro or something.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

What do you mean that you're having gastro? I never heard that before.

PS i also get nocturnal attacks. It is super annoying to wake up with cramps all the time.


----------

